# Spitfire Audio - The BLACK Weekend Has Ended - Thanks For Your Support



## Spitfire Team (Nov 21, 2016)

​
​​


----------



## John Busby (Nov 21, 2016)




----------



## Karsten Vogt (Nov 21, 2016)

Already here?


----------



## Mike Fox (Nov 21, 2016)




----------



## John Busby (Nov 21, 2016)

Karsten Vogt said:


> Already here?


Twister yo...
c'mon bring it back


----------



## InLight-Tone (Nov 21, 2016)

NO!?!?!? I need to make more money first....


----------



## Musicam (Nov 21, 2016)

Black Friday now please!


----------



## Vischebaste (Nov 21, 2016)

Spitfire Team said:


> http://www.spitfireaudio.com/The-Black-Weekend/ (<div class="bbImageWrapper js-lbImage" title="5528cc20-ae79-4202-972e-540c5bc01428.jpg"
> data-src="https://gallery.mailchimp.com/147ea0eb7d5a8ef4e35c359bd/images/5528cc20-ae79-4202-972e-540c5bc01428.jpg" data-lb-sidebar-href="" data-lb-caption-extra-html="" data-single-image="1">
> <img src="https://gallery.mailchimp.com/147ea0eb7d5a8ef4e35c359bd/images/5528cc20-ae79-4202-972e-540c5bc01428.jpg"
> data-url="https://gallery.mailchimp.com/147ea0eb7d5a8ef4e35c359bd/images/5528cc20-ae79-4202-972e-540c5bc01428.jpg"
> ...



At last, an instruction manual for Trailer Giant!


----------



## Lode_Runner (Nov 21, 2016)

Spitfire Team said:


> http://www.spitfireaudio.com/The-Black-Weekend/ (<div class="bbImageWrapper js-lbImage" title="5528cc20-ae79-4202-972e-540c5bc01428.jpg"
> data-src="https://gallery.mailchimp.com/147ea0eb7d5a8ef4e35c359bd/images/5528cc20-ae79-4202-972e-540c5bc01428.jpg" data-lb-sidebar-href="" data-lb-caption-extra-html="" data-single-image="1">
> <img src="https://gallery.mailchimp.com/147ea0eb7d5a8ef4e35c359bd/images/5528cc20-ae79-4202-972e-540c5bc01428.jpg"
> data-url="https://gallery.mailchimp.com/147ea0eb7d5a8ef4e35c359bd/images/5528cc20-ae79-4202-972e-540c5bc01428.jpg"
> ...


Too much information


----------



## SoNowWhat? (Nov 21, 2016)

Is anyone else confused? What's coming. The email I received seems to be all about SSS. Surely that's already here. What exactly is coming? A bundle (encyclopaedic compendium)? Expansion 1? A sale?? Herrmann??? The apocalypse????


----------



## MarcelM (Nov 21, 2016)

i guess iam not the only one who doesnt like those teaser anouncements right?


----------



## CuriousDan (Nov 21, 2016)

"The Black Weekend"


----------



## SoNowWhat? (Nov 21, 2016)

CuriousDan said:


> When you click the image, you can see it up left.. The Black Weekend...


Excellent.


----------



## Spitfire Team (Nov 22, 2016)

​​


----------



## Karma (Nov 22, 2016)

Oh damn... that Symphony collection 
Now if only I had a spare 2 grand...


----------



## jononotbono (Nov 22, 2016)

It's getting to the point where I'm going to need one of those Supermarket anti-Theft Mirrors and put it in the corner of my Music Lab so I can see when my partner walks through the door as I am unaware, with headphones on, and constantly looking at Spitfire offers and Videos. I mustn't get caught.


----------



## Dan Drebing (Nov 22, 2016)

Are the new collections the black friday announcement? They look awesome, but they were up over the weekend so I'm not sure if these are the black friday deals. I don't want to sound ungrateful because they are big discounts, but it's unclear if we should start spending now or later 

Edit: I really, really, really like the bundle box art by the way. You guys keep killing it on the visuals.


----------



## Spitfire Team (Nov 22, 2016)

Ooh Dan, we're tickling you... wait, please wait... things, are about to get very exciting...


----------



## Mike Fox (Nov 22, 2016)

Spitfire. Such cool dudes.


----------



## Karsten Vogt (Nov 22, 2016)

Great marketing.


----------



## Hafer (Nov 22, 2016)

Bundles are collections now. And Raider now is Twix. Well done.


----------



## Spitfire Team (Nov 22, 2016)

Marathons are now Snickers

Opal Fruits are now Starburst...

but.... but...

These are different Collections which we've thought about, discussed and duked out over a series of months, with prices that 6 different members of our team have literally argued about for a couple of weeks... but, also, Tom our designer, has he not knocked it out of the park on the look?

CH x


----------



## John Busby (Nov 22, 2016)

Spitfire Team said:


> has he not knocked it out of the park on the look?


he nailed it!


----------



## Hafer (Nov 22, 2016)

Appreciate the bundles, er, collections as they are. Naming is different, but i will adapt 

Re design/look that's a different matter. Loved the former photographs, they were vivid, atmospheric, slightly imperfect - superb match to what I believe your libs are all about. The new design IMHO is, despite being pleasant, well, a bit arbitrary, clean too - could be found in a bathroom advertisment, too (hope, that after black friday some color trickles back , though ). But hey, it's about sound here, not eye candy!

Don't want to be harsh, just a matter of taste, sorry.


----------



## Spitfire Team (Nov 22, 2016)

not a fan of brutalism then... we love that here... National Theatre is my favourite piece of architecture in London.

CH


----------



## Dan Drebing (Nov 22, 2016)

Are they all photos of real buildings? I couldn't tell on some of them.

Brutalism can be cool when dressed up right (like in these pics), but I used to work in a brutalist building and it had a strange feel inside. I think the style has a high ceiling and low floor for end results.


----------



## Hafer (Nov 22, 2016)

Brutalism? Sorry for being uneducated, always thought that were something completely different


----------



## ClefferNotes (Nov 22, 2016)

Love the new designs, super clean. Great job Tom!


----------



## Patrick (Nov 22, 2016)

Spitfire Team said:


> not a fan of brutalism then... we love that here... National Theatre is my favourite piece of architecture in London.
> 
> CH



Flying over to London this weekend to see a concert at the Barbican Hall (LSO playing John Williams). The Barbican Centre building seems to be very much in the vein of brutalism but I've only seen photos until now. Balfron Tower looks fascinating, too.


----------



## Patrick (Nov 22, 2016)

That said, I was planning to get SCS with the strings bundle (already an owner of full mural) and that option just dissipated. I checked when SCS came out and realised that I could get a good price with the bundle later. Now the new "symphonic" collection with the woodwinds and percussion comes closest but is too expensive. So fingers crossed for a good black friday deal 

- edit: Sorry I got confused. SCS does not seem to be part of any bundle anymore, except the "Everything"-Collection.


----------



## CACKLAND (Nov 22, 2016)

Always exciting news from Spitfire. Look forward to this new announcement


----------



## Puzzlefactory (Nov 22, 2016)

I've always fancied the Evo stuff. Might get that collection if it appears in the black Friday sale.

Very interested to know when the rest of the Albion series is going to get NKS support?


----------



## Puzzlefactory (Nov 23, 2016)

Nice that the prices include VAT. It always bugs me when you go to buy a sample library and the price suddenly shoots up when you reach the checkout...


----------



## markleake (Nov 23, 2016)

jononotbono said:


> It's getting to the point where I'm going to need one of those Supermarket anti-Theft Mirrors and put it in the corner of my Music Lab so I can see when my partner walks through the door as I am unaware, with headphones on, and constantly looking at Spitfire offers and Videos. I mustn't get caught.


I swear... my cat keeps on accidentally typing stuff on my keyboard and buying more Spitfire products! I don't know what to do about it!


----------



## Spitfire Team (Nov 23, 2016)

Only a few hours off an announcement...


----------



## dhlkid (Nov 23, 2016)

Spitfire Team said:


> Only a few hours off an announcement...


Please come faster........


----------



## ClefferNotes (Nov 23, 2016)

Exciting stuff!


----------



## Smikes77 (Nov 23, 2016)

Spitfire Team said:


> Only a few hours off an announcement...



I don't want to wish my life away but hurry up! Lol


----------



## rottoy (Nov 23, 2016)

johnbusbymusic said:


> he nailed it!


Like Martin Luther back in Wittenberg.


----------



## Spitfire Team (Nov 23, 2016)

​



​


----------



## Reaktor (Nov 23, 2016)

Oh wow :O


----------



## stargazer (Nov 23, 2016)




----------



## Consona (Nov 23, 2016)

Yeeey! So it's true and I'll be able to buy Findon's kit bag at discount. Hurray!


----------



## khollister (Nov 23, 2016)

So does "all individual Products" really mean "regardless of release date", or is there mouse print I'm not seeing?


----------



## Øyvind Moe (Nov 23, 2016)

Awesome!


----------



## EvilDragon (Nov 23, 2016)

khollister said:


> So does "all individual Products" really mean "regardless of release date", or is there mouse print I'm not seeing?



http://www.spitfireaudio.com/the-black-weekend/

It's all explained.


----------



## Spitfire Team (Nov 23, 2016)

khollister said:


> So does "all individual Products" really mean "regardless of release date", or is there mouse print I'm not seeing?



As with all out promos they work solo, so just not anything on promo (ie SSS) or in conjunction with edu discounts... or our Labs... click through for all info.


----------



## Parsifal666 (Nov 23, 2016)

Spitfire Team said:


> As with all out promos they work solo, so just not anything on promo (ie SSS) or in conjunction with edu discounts... or our Labs... click through for all info.



Does that mean Artisan Cello is under $100? Because I see its regular price on the site.


----------



## Spitfire Team (Nov 23, 2016)

sale starts tomorrow!


----------



## khollister (Nov 23, 2016)

Spitfire Team said:


> As with all out promos they work solo, so just not anything on promo (ie SSS) or in conjunction with edu discounts... or our Labs... click through for all info.



Ah - missed that there was a click-through. Outstanding - hemorrhaging more money


----------



## mac (Nov 23, 2016)

I noticed the pricing has changed on the individual Albions.


----------



## Spitfire Team (Nov 23, 2016)

we revised all of our prices cross site some days ago, so these are the new RRPs (inc vat if you're in UK / EUR)


----------



## Hafer (Nov 23, 2016)

"up to 50% off with collections" meaning 50% off collection prices or 50% off the sum of the individual products?

Just kidding


----------



## Mr. Ha (Nov 23, 2016)

The discounts look great! However I am wondering if you get cross grade discounts in the Symphony collection (regardless of the black weekend sale) if you own BML libraries but haven't cross graded to Symphonic brass and strings yet.

Please let me know!


----------



## Puzzlefactory (Nov 23, 2016)

So how does the collections discount work? The header says up to 50% but the blurb says 15%.

So does that mean the actual price tomorrow will be 15% lower than it is now on the collections?


----------



## Lassi Tani (Nov 23, 2016)

And I said: I won't buy any libraries this year .



Puzzlefactory said:


> So how does the collections discount work? The header says up to 50% but the blurb says 15%.
> 
> So does that mean the actual price tomorrow will be 15% lower than it is now on the collections?



The collections are now up to 35% of the original products prices, and with Black Weekend, they'll be up to 50%. So they'll be 15% lower from the current collection prices.


----------



## wbacer (Nov 23, 2016)

Spitfire should throw in some free Black Friday SSDs. Where am I going to put all of this stuff?
My SSDs are getting full.


----------



## Harry (Nov 23, 2016)

Spitfire Team said:


> we revised all of our prices cross site some days ago, so these are the new RRPs (inc vat if you're in UK / EUR)


Still getting my head around seeing prices a) in EUR and b) with VAT already added (definitely a good thing) ... so the Artisan Cello shows up on the web site at €109 inc VAT ... so the sales price Black Friday is 25% off this ?


----------



## Spitfire Team (Nov 23, 2016)

Yes, you can take a further 20% off that price to get it in 'old money'


----------



## danielb (Nov 23, 2016)

OK ... just... WOW


----------



## Spitfire Team (Nov 23, 2016)

or as we say in the office... gnngggngnggnnngnng


----------



## lp59burst (Nov 23, 2016)

I have no idea what the prices will be tomorrow... for me the new pricing model + BF sale discounts is _*way*_ too confusing... 

I'll just wait until tomorrow, put what I want in the cart... then, based on price, decide "Go/NoGo" and that'll be it. 

I really, really, really, want the EVO Collection... so, we'll see tomorrow if it's  or


----------



## amorphosynthesis (Nov 23, 2016)

Spitfire Team said:


> Marathons are now Snickers
> 
> Opal Fruits are now Starburst...
> 
> ...



Does that mean,that the bundles ehmm the collections are these eleven and that's final?I remember asking that on another post (before the announcement of the 'collections' when they were only 'bundles' )but I think my post must have been evaporated in between millions of other posts.
Some beautiful bundles such as eg Strings,now dissapeared into the mist and I mean...don't you think you are going to lose some potential buyers that way(by reducing the number and the diversity)?


----------



## lp59burst (Nov 23, 2016)

Spitfire Team said:


> Yes, you can take a further 20% off that price to get it in 'old money'


Well _that_ certainly clears things up for me...  Doh...


----------



## Michael Antrum (Nov 23, 2016)

I know exactly what you mean....

I have the original Albion I and Albion ONE. I am burning with anticipation to see what it will cost to get the rest of the Albion libraries to complete the 'Collection'. I am very worried it will be way too good to pass up.

But also there's Gravity on sale, and Ark, and .... - well, frankly it's an embarrassment of extremely good offers, but getting my sticky paws on Albion's brothers and sisters.... well that would be special.

However, I shall be expecting some payback form SWMBO, (or as I call her - the ministry).

Whenever my wife goes shopping in a sale, she tells me how much she has 'saved', which invariably leads to an informal discussion on what 'saving' really is.

Methinks she will have a great deal of fun and payback when the deals are revealed..

(My first post here by the way - Hello everyone !)


----------



## J-M (Nov 23, 2016)

mikeybabes said:


> I know exactly what you mean....
> 
> I have the original Albion I and Albion ONE. I am burning with anticipation to see what it will cost to get the rest of the Albion libraries to complete the 'Collection'. I am very worried it will be way too good to pass up.
> 
> ...



Hello and welcome to the forum! I also own Albion One and I'm afraid as well that the discount on the bundle is too good to pass, because I've already set my sights on Era II. We'll see what happens!


----------



## SoNowWhat? (Nov 23, 2016)

mikeybabes said:


> I know exactly what you mean....
> 
> I have the original Albion I and Albion ONE. I am burning with anticipation to see what it will cost to get the rest of the Albion libraries to complete the 'Collection'. I am very worried it will be way too good to pass up.
> 
> ...


Albion V is an absolute beauty. So different from everything else. 
I'm feeling your pain with all the great offers and a limited (albeit not crippling) budget. 
Welcome.


----------



## quantum7 (Nov 23, 2016)

So the sale prices will show up starting tomorrow morning? I own Albions 1, 2, & 3, and am eyeing 5.


----------



## dhlkid (Nov 23, 2016)

quantum7 said:


> So the sale prices will show up starting tomorrow morning? I own Albions 1, 2, & 3, and am eyeing 5.


Tundra is awesome


----------



## Consona (Nov 23, 2016)

So, I'm one time zone next to United Kingdom, it's morning 24th here and the site still says STARTS TOMORROW. Oh, the anticipation!


----------



## jadedsean (Nov 23, 2016)

Does anyone know why they changed there pricing terms? I could be wrong but most of what i was looking to
purchase seems to have increased? Even there Labs stuff went from £2 to £4, even with the vat added previously this amounted to £2.60. Don't get me wrong the Labs stuff is for a good cause so i don't mind paying extra for charity but's seems to me it's across the board or am i missing something?


----------



## dhlkid (Nov 23, 2016)

jadedsean said:


> Does anyone know why they changed there pricing terms? I could be wrong but most of what i was looking to
> purchase seems to have increased? Even there Labs stuff went from £2 to £4, even with the vat added previously this amounted to £2.60. Don't get me wrong the Labs stuff is for a good cause so i don't mind paying extra for charity but's seems to me it's across the board or am i missing something?


Possible since the English Pounds drops …….


----------



## jadedsean (Nov 23, 2016)

dhlkid said:


> Possible since the English Pounds drops …….


Yeah that's probably it, though it doesn't seem like a 25% discount when the price has been increased but i suppose that's business for you.


----------



## geronimo (Nov 23, 2016)

Devaluation effect ?


----------



## Spitfire Team (Nov 24, 2016)

https://www.spitfireaudio.com/the-black-weekend/ (<script class="js-extraPhrases" type="application/json">
{
"lightbox_close": "Close",
"lightbox_next": "Next",
"lightbox_previous": "Previous",
"lightbox_error": "The requested content cannot be loaded. Please try again later.",
"lightbox_start_slideshow": "Start slideshow",
"lightbox_stop_slideshow": "Stop slideshow",
"lightbox_full_screen": "Full screen",
"lightbox_thumbnails": "Thumbnails",
"lightbox_download": "Download",
"lightbox_share": "Share",
"lightbox_zoom": "Zoom",
"lightbox_new_window": "New window",
"lightbox_toggle_sidebar": "Toggle sidebar"
}
</script>
<div class="bbImageWrapper js-lbImage" title="49fe5f52-a36b-4a98-884c-5c1465fed94f.jpg"
data-src="https://gallery.mailchimp.com/147ea0eb7d5a8ef4e35c359bd/images/49fe5f52-a36b-4a98-884c-5c1465fed94f.jpg" data-lb-sidebar-href="" data-lb-caption-extra-html="" data-single-image="1">
<img src="https://gallery.mailchimp.com/147ea0eb7d5a8ef4e35c359bd/images/49fe5f52-a36b-4a98-884c-5c1465fed94f.jpg"
data-url="https://gallery.mailchimp.com/147ea0eb7d5a8ef4e35c359bd/images/49fe5f52-a36b-4a98-884c-5c1465fed94f.jpg"
class="bbImage"
data-zoom-target="1"
style=""
alt="49fe5f52-a36b-4a98-884c-5c1465fed94f.jpg"
title=""
width="" height="" />
</div>)​https://www.spitfireaudio.com/the-black-weekend/


----------



## Patrick (Nov 24, 2016)

amorphosynthesis said:


> Some beautiful bundles such as eg Strings,now dissapeared into the mist and I mean...don't you think you are going to lose some potential buyers that way(by reducing the number and the diversity)?



I was set on buying scs with the strings bundle as an owner of Mural. Sadly that option just vanished from one day to the next.


----------



## Spitfire Team (Nov 24, 2016)

Hi there we took strings off because I collections have a minimum of 3 products in them. With the new SCS and SSS this would just be two and the discount would likely to be around 25% which we're offering on SCS already... Still the best price you're likely to get for it.

Best.

CH


----------



## Patrick (Nov 24, 2016)

Thank you for taking the time to answer, Christian! 
It's a shame that scs did not make it into any of the collections (except everything). Anyway, all the best for the sale!


----------



## Spitfire Team (Nov 24, 2016)

many thanks...


----------



## Puzzlefactory (Nov 24, 2016)

The eDNA earth library seems to come bundled with a whole bunch of "expansion" patches. 

Are these included if you buy it as part of the "Hybrid" collection too?


----------



## Consona (Nov 24, 2016)

Purchased, downloaded, playing... and I have to say Findon kitbag are the best sounding ethnic woodwinds I've ever heard. The sound is really magical. Thx for this great little collection!


----------



## G.R. Baumann (Nov 24, 2016)

On this site, it is stated that there are up to* 50% *off Collections:

https://www.spitfireaudio.com/the-black-weekend/ right?

You click on the 50% Collections link and end up here:



> collections are by far the most cost effective way of purchasing Spitfire products with savings of up to *35% *off list price



Looking at each product on this page, I do not see a single one with a 50% reduction.

Correct me if I am wrong.

Thanks!


----------



## Puzzlefactory (Nov 24, 2016)

G.R. Baumann said:


> On this site, it is stated that there are up to* 50% *of Collections:
> 
> https://www.spitfireaudio.com/the-black-weekend/ right?
> 
> ...




I was confused too. 

From what I understand you can get up to 35% off normally because you're buying a collection.

The Black Friday sale introduces a further 15% off. 

So some collections total 50% off (the normal bundle reduction plus the extra Black Friday reduction).


----------



## G.R. Baumann (Nov 24, 2016)

Well, whatever collection I put into the basket, price stays at the reduced 35% and not deducting a further 15%.


----------



## jamwerks (Nov 24, 2016)

Too bad they don't have a sort of "make your own bundle", with say three or four products of our choice. "The more you spend and the more you save" type of thing. They have so many products, it's pretty difficult that one of the pre-done bundles coincides with our needs!


----------



## Puzzlefactory (Nov 24, 2016)

G.R. Baumann said:


> Well, whatever collection I put into the basket, price stays at the reduced 35% and not deducting a further 15%.



Yeah I can't figure it out either. Doing some quick percentage calculations using the figures on the website (the grey original prices and the new orange prices), most of the percentage reductions gravitate around the 20% range.

Nothing seems to be 15%, 35% or 50%.

My only guess is that the grey price is the price that already includes the (upto) 35% decrease and the orange price is the Black Friday discount, which for some reason seems to be 20% not 15%.

(Maybe I shouldn't have drawn attention to it. ).


----------



## Spitfire Team (Nov 24, 2016)

Have you not looked at the collections matrix?


----------



## Spitfire Team (Nov 24, 2016)

Everything bundle is 50% off...


----------



## Puzzlefactory (Nov 24, 2016)

Well that certainly shines a light on it.


----------



## dhlkid (Nov 24, 2016)

so, that means even upgrade to Chamber Strings & Symphonic Brass can have 25% discount?


----------



## 1894 (Nov 24, 2016)

Too bad there is no option to replace the SSS with SCS in the Symphonic Collection. There should be a Chamber Collection in my opinion.


----------



## Spitfire Team (Nov 24, 2016)

yes crossgrades get 25% off too... it's a good day!


----------



## amorphosynthesis (Nov 24, 2016)

Spitfire Team said:


> Hi there we took strings off because I collections have a minimum of 3 products in them. With the new SCS and SSS this would just be two and the discount would likely to be around 25% which we're offering on SCS already... Still the best price you're likely to get for it.
> 
> Best.
> 
> CH


Thats right but strings starter had part of sable parts of mural harp and solo strings.was hoping for for something like 'string tormentor' including chamber and symphony strings,harp and sacconi strings
Maybe next year!!!!
Good luck with the sale...looking forward for sf next move while thinking about buying sacconi!!!


----------



## Ryan (Nov 24, 2016)

hmm, Why have they change it from GBP to dollars $?


----------



## EvilDragon (Nov 24, 2016)

Where have you been for the past week, it was explained why. :D


----------



## dhlkid (Nov 24, 2016)

Spitfire Team said:


> yes crossgrades get 25% off too... it's a good day!


It's a good time to upgrade my Sable & BML Brass


----------



## Ryan (Nov 24, 2016)

EvilDragon said:


> Where have you been for the past week, it was explained why. :D




haha:( I've been busy making music inside my man cave... Don't come out a lot! :D


----------



## lp59burst (Nov 24, 2016)

lp59burst said:


> I have no idea what the prices will be tomorrow... for me the new pricing model + BF sale discounts is _*way*_ too confusing...
> 
> I'll just wait until tomorrow, put what I want in the cart... then, based on price, decide "Go/NoGo" and that'll be it.
> 
> I really, really, really, want the EVO Collection... so, we'll see tomorrow if it's  or


I really wanted the EVO Collection but with prices going up a fair bit earlier in the week the BF discount now seems less inspiring. 

I guess it's  for me. I hope everyone gets what they wanted and best of luck with your sale.


----------



## Puzzlefactory (Nov 24, 2016)

lp59burst said:


> I really wanted the EVO Collection but with prices going up a fair bit earlier in the week the BF discount now seems less inspiring.
> 
> I guess it's  for me. I hope everyone gets what they wanted and best of luck with your sale.



Did the prices go up a fair bit?

Spitfire didn't use to include the VAT until you got to the checkout, now it's included in the price right from the beginning. That counts for the majority of any price increase doesn't it?

(The rest we can blame on Brexit )


----------



## lp59burst (Nov 24, 2016)

Puzzlefactory said:


> Did the prices go up a fair bit?
> 
> Spitfire didn't use to include the VAT until you got to the checkout, now it's included in the price right from the beginning. That counts for the majority of any price increase doesn't it?
> 
> (The rest we can blame on Brexit )


I'm in the US so VAT's not it... (pardon the pun...)


----------



## dhlkid (Nov 24, 2016)

Puzzlefactory said:


> Did the prices go up a fair bit?
> 
> Spitfire didn't use to include the VAT until you got to the checkout, now it's included in the price right from the beginning. That counts for the majority of any price increase doesn't it?
> 
> (The rest we can blame on Brexit )


It does go up 10%, I think


----------



## lp59burst (Nov 24, 2016)

dhlkid said:


> It does go up 10%, I think
> 
> From your sig... Spitfire: Albion/Loegria/Iceni/Tundra/Percussion Redux/HZ01/BML Horn, Bones, Horn & Bone Phalax, Low Brass, Trumpet Corps, Sable, Reeds, Low Reeds, Mural 1,2 &3


It seemed like a bit more but considering your vast, and highly enviable, collection of Spitfire products I would consider you far more knowledgeable than I on prices... so I'll defer to you... 

And wow, just wow, on your amazing collection.


----------



## EvilDragon (Nov 24, 2016)

I got meself Union chapel organ and PP012 Euphone. Fun times!


----------



## lp59burst (Nov 24, 2016)

EvilDragon said:


> I got meself Union chapel organ and PP012 Euphone. Fun times!


That organ sounds amazing. I was tempted but, I'm already way over budget and I have a few more "must haves" pending.

Can we expect a cover of Bach's _Toccata and Fugue in D Minor_ from you soon...


----------



## emasters (Nov 24, 2016)

lp59burst said:


> I really wanted the EVO Collection but with prices going up a fair bit earlier in the week the BF discount now seems less inspiring.
> 
> I guess it's  for me. I hope everyone gets what they wanted and best of luck with your sale.



Similar situation here with dollars currency. Was ready to pull the trigger to complete Albion collection. But with the price increase versus the Albion sale prices a month ago, not possible. Best to those who take advantage of the discounts.


----------



## ReversedLogic (Nov 24, 2016)

emasters said:


> Similar situation here with dollars currency. Was ready to pull the trigger to complete Albion collection. But with the price increase versus the Albion sale prices a month ago, not possible. Best to those who take advantage of the discounts.



I wanted to mention that Time Space has Spitfire products back on their site and have the sale prices as well so if it works out better for you to convert against GBP instead of USD/Euro then you can purchase from there (VAT will be removed in the cart if you are outside). The Canadian dollar has taken a real hit lately so that made a lot more sense for me and might for others outside of the new localized zones.


----------



## emasters (Nov 24, 2016)

ReversedLogic said:


> I wanted to mention that Time Space has Spitfire products back on their site and have the sale prices as well so if it works out better for you to convert against GBP instead of USD/Euro then you can purchase from there (VAT will be removed in the cart if you are outside). The Canadian dollar has taken a real hit lately so that made a lot more sense for me and might for others outside of the new localized zones.



Thanks for the tip -- will check it out.


----------



## lp59burst (Nov 24, 2016)

Just to be clear I'm not complaining, I'm simply saying that I just can't afford what I wanted right now. I *will* however eventually get them though.


----------



## Guffy (Nov 24, 2016)

EvilDragon said:


> I got meself Union chapel organ and PP012 Euphone. Fun times!


That organ looks really tempting, but i think i'd be too busy jamming interstellar to compose anything.


----------



## williemyers (Nov 24, 2016)

emasters said:


> Thanks for the tip -- will check it out.





ReversedLogic said:


> I wanted to mention that Time Space has Spitfire products back on their site and have the sale prices as well so if it works out better for you to convert against GBP instead of USD/Euro then you can purchase from there (VAT will be removed in the cart if you are outside). The Canadian dollar has taken a real hit lately so that made a lot more sense for me and might for others outside of the new localized zones.


actually, I wrote to Time & Space about this, this a.m. They said that the $ prices are set by Spitfire and they (T&S) have to abide by them. So if you get any Spitfire stuff from T&S or directly from Spitfire in $, you'll pay teh same $...


----------



## ReversedLogic (Nov 24, 2016)

williemyers said:


> actually, I wrote to Time & Space about this, this a.m. They said that the $ prices are set by Spitfire and they (T&S) have to abide by them. So if you get any Spitfire stuff from T&S or directly from Spitfire in $, you'll pay teh same $...



The difference at Time & Space is that I can pay in GBP - the Spitfire site gives me pricing in USD which may have a less favorable exchange for some (like us Canadians).


----------



## lp59burst (Nov 24, 2016)

ReversedLogic said:


> I wanted to mention that Time Space has Spitfire products back on their site and have the sale prices as well so if it works out better for you to convert against GBP instead of USD/Euro then you can purchase from there (VAT will be removed in the cart if you are outside). The Canadian dollar has taken a real hit lately so that made a lot more sense for me and might for others outside of the new localized zones.


They don't seem to have the "Collections" available at T&S - unless I missed something that is (_not an uncommon occurrence_... )


----------



## ReversedLogic (Nov 24, 2016)

lp59burst said:


> They don't seem to have the "Collections" available at T&S - unless I missed something that is (_not an uncommon occurrence_... )



I wonder if that's because Spitfire gives you credit if you own part of the bundle (they do right?) a 3rd party wouldn't be able to offer that service or perhaps Spitfire wants to keep those close to the chest I'm not sure but you're right, I don't see them at T&S.


----------



## jamwerks (Nov 24, 2016)

If the final price is about the same, don't forget that SF makes more if you buy directly from them...


----------



## Karsten Vogt (Nov 24, 2016)

I'd totally buy there but the payment options are very bad and inconvenient for me.


----------



## Øyvind Moe (Nov 24, 2016)

Just bought Albion ONE. Woo hoo!


----------



## Smikes77 (Nov 24, 2016)

I just jumped in with the Brass...


----------



## tav.one (Nov 24, 2016)

I have a quick question: If I buy 1 spitfire product from say timespace and then go on to buy a collection (which includes that product) will my t&s purchase be reflected in the spitfire account or I need to buy only from spitfire website.

PS: I'm from India, just don't wanna pay for the VAT that doesn't apply to me. Huge fan of Spitfire though.


----------



## quantum7 (Nov 24, 2016)

EvilDragon said:


> I got meself Union chapel organ and PP012 Euphone. Fun times!



Crap! I forgot all about the Union Chapel Organ. Tundra and the organ- there goes the Christmas budget for next month. :(


----------



## 1894 (Nov 24, 2016)

itstav said:


> I have a quick question: If I buy 1 spitfire product from say timespace and then go on to buy a collection (which includes that product) will my t&s purchase be reflected in the spitfire account or I need to buy only from spitfire website.
> 
> PS: I'm from India, just don't wanna pay for the VAT that doesn't apply to me. Huge fan of Spitfire though.



You`ll be fine buying products from third party vendors and getting the "complete your bundle"-discounts from Spitfire afterwards since all your purchases are registered to your account at Spitfire either way.


----------



## Spitfire Team (Nov 24, 2016)

Our pricing policy is explained here:


itstav said:


> I have a quick question: If I buy 1 spitfire product from say timespace and then go on to buy a collection (which includes that product) will my t&s purchase be reflected in the spitfire account or I need to buy only from spitfire website.
> 
> PS: I'm from India, just don't wanna pay for the VAT that doesn't apply to me. Huge fan of Spitfire though.



But you wont pay the VAT? If you're in India?


----------



## williemyers (Nov 24, 2016)

ReversedLogic said:


> The difference at Time & Space is that I can pay in GBP - the Spitfire site gives me pricing in USD which may have a less favorable exchange for some (like us Canadians).


I just tried to put in an order in GBP and got this error message from T+S:

_Please note: We are currently unable to allow our US customers to pay for Spitfire Audio products in GB Pounds, please switch your currency to US Dollars before checking out and we apologise for any inconvenience._


----------



## tav.one (Nov 24, 2016)

Spitfire Team said:


> But you wont pay the VAT? If you're in India?



I never had to pay VAT ever on any purchase for any software or library I ever bought, including the spitfire libraries. I'm not sure if its something that I should voluntarily do or if its part of law or something, the companies never applied it to any of my purchases.

I bought both Albion 1s, Mural and vat price was never bumped after adding to cart.

Please help me know where I'm less informed, I'm an honest man, I would never want to save money that is not mine and I love you guys.


----------



## Spitfire Team (Nov 24, 2016)

more info here Galactic: http://www.spitfireaudio.com/info/pricing_update_faq/

best.

CH


----------



## galactic orange (Nov 24, 2016)

Spitfire Team said:


> more info here Galactic: http://www.spitfireaudio.com/info/pricing_update_faq/
> 
> best.
> 
> CH


Thanks. post removed.

In other news. Union Chapel Organ is beckoning me!


----------



## williemyers (Nov 24, 2016)

o.k., guys.. correct me if my math is wrong, but here's what I get;
Albion V is on sale @ £249 (ex. VAT). Using current google converison, that's about $310. Spitfire & T+S's price for US customers is $336....a 9% bump.
SSS is on sale for £437 (ex. VAT). Using current google converison, that's about $544. Spitfire & T+S's price for US customers is $589....an 8.5% bump.
I've only checked these two but it appears that all USD buyers are "paying for the privilege", and significantly reducing the value of the Black Friday "25% off" in the process?


----------



## Spitfire Team (Nov 24, 2016)

Our prices are now fixed for £, € and $USD for reasons given here: http://www.spitfireaudio.com/info/pricing_update_faq/

it is a very reasonable rate of exchange that protects you the users against currency fluctuations. That the pound is absurdly low against the dollar currently may show these anomalies. But you can be confident that the RRPs will be no different to you next week, next month, or next year.

We still feel the 25% off is a fantastic deal, with even better ones to be had on our smart new collections:

http://www.spitfireaudio.com/shop/ranges/collections/

With discounts averaging 40% up to 50%, remember too that anything you already own in these collections will automatically be discounted from your cart.


----------



## tack (Nov 24, 2016)

I've been observing this and other threads for the past few weeks, and I'm now pretty certain in my conclusion that Christian never sleeps.


----------



## Spitfire Team (Nov 24, 2016)

only thing I have in common with Maggie Thatcher. The ability to cat nap...

...and a dislike for milk.

(sorry in-joke for us brits... true though)


----------



## tack (Nov 24, 2016)

It's lost on me, but I know enough Brits at work so I'll have to ask one of them. Some of them I can even understand because they're not Northerners.


----------



## Spitfire Team (Nov 24, 2016)

Maggie Thatcher, milk snatcher... She never shrugged off that moniker here... Anyway, I'm derailing my own thread with very random musings... I've been riding solo all night manning our new live chat desk... v interesting. But I think I have lost my mind slightly.


----------



## Silence-is-Golden (Nov 24, 2016)

Thanks SA for bf sale, finally got my coveted SCS.

Later today I can put those Andy Blaney perf. leg's to the test!


----------



## Spitfire Team (Nov 24, 2016)

Great news Silence.... SCS is my fave and makes your music really standout IMHO.


----------



## Ryan (Nov 25, 2016)

Spitfire Team said:


> more info here Galactic: http://www.spitfireaudio.com/info/pricing_update_faq/
> 
> best.
> 
> CH


ahh, there it is. Takk! (thanks)


----------



## tav.one (Nov 25, 2016)

New members in the family - SCS, HZ01 & HZ03 

I'm a simple man, simple things bought in the last week of November keep me happy for 12 months


----------



## Spitfire Team (Nov 25, 2016)

good choice itstav


----------



## pdub (Nov 25, 2016)

I'll be picking up Percussion which will complete my Spitfire Orchestral Library. Never thought I'd say that . Thanks for the great sale!


----------



## Jetzer (Nov 25, 2016)

Feel so tempted to buy Symphonic Strings....


----------



## Spitfire Team (Nov 25, 2016)

JH you'd be doing yourself and your career a very great favour. IMHO the combi normale/con sord strings are worth price of entry alone!

Best.

CH


----------



## URL (Nov 25, 2016)

Any thoughts about Albion Loegria?


----------



## ClefferNotes (Nov 25, 2016)

Spitfire Team said:


> JH you'd be doing yourself and your career a very great favour. IMHO the combi normale/con sord strings are worth price of entry alone!
> 
> Best.
> 
> CH


Christian, I am honestly blown away by this library! (Symphonic Strings) Those performance legato's are sensational. Phenomenal work all around from you guys at spitfire <3

Thanks so much!


----------



## ClefferNotes (Nov 25, 2016)

JH said:


> Feel so tempted to buy Symphonic Strings....


Honestly, I would totally recommend it. Phenomenal sounding library, not to mention the new performance legatos which are the bees knees!


----------



## JohnG (Nov 25, 2016)

ClefferNotes said:


> I am honestly blown away by this library! (Symphonic Strings)



Yep. It's amazing.


----------



## Spitfire Team (Nov 25, 2016)

Favourite artic?

For me its a toss between 'super sul tasto' and 'divisi normale CS?'


----------



## khollister (Nov 25, 2016)

It's a really good thing my wife doesn't read this or pay any attention to what I'm using back here in the man cave, because I spent an obscene amount of money this week with Spitfire - making at least one month's payment on Christian & Paul's yacht.

SSS, SSB, Woodwinds, Union Chapel organ, HZ01, Cimbalon and Orstphone. I already had SCS, Perc and all the Albions, so I'm fortunately running out of stuff to buy 

Did have a nice chat with Oli on the Live Chat yesterday trying to decide about the woodwinds.


----------



## tack (Nov 25, 2016)

Super sul tasto for me too. Flautando for similar reasons. I'm sucker for that stuff. Albion V was made for me.

The staccato digs on the basses are nice and crunchy too.


----------



## Spitfire Team (Nov 25, 2016)

khollister said:


> It's a really good thing my wife doesn't read this or pay any attention to what I'm using back here in the man cave, because I spent an obscene amount of money this week with Spitfire - making at least one month's payment on Christian & Paul's yacht.
> 
> SSS, SSB, Woodwinds, Union Chapel organ, HZ01, Cimbalon and Orstphone. I already had SCS, Perc and all the Albions, so I'm fortunately running out of stuff to buy
> 
> Did have a nice chat with Oli on the Live Chat yesterday trying to decide about the woodwinds.



We call it divorceware.


----------



## khollister (Nov 25, 2016)

Spitfire Team said:


> We call it divorceware.


----------



## kgdrum (Nov 25, 2016)

I'm trying to choose between SCS and SSS,I have all of the Albions MA,a few Sonokinetic etc.....
Want to improve my string choices but I don't do full orchestral,I want both but 1 of the 2 will have to suffice .........tough decision.......


----------



## tack (Nov 25, 2016)

kgdrum said:


> Want to improve my string choices but I don't do full orchestral,I want both but 1 of the 2 will have to suffice .........tough decision.......


SCS wins for me. Especially if you already have the Albions, you can already do big.


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 25, 2016)

*Albion V (Tundra)* looks very tempting now


----------



## danielb (Nov 25, 2016)

Same for me, I have to say the legato performance patch demo of chamber strings I saw on youtube sounds amazing, easy to play and very realistic attack !... and I wonder if the Symphonic Strings legato patches sound as good ! anyone ?  ...


----------



## Spitfire Team (Nov 25, 2016)

SCS vs SSS = SCS for me, with composer hat on. It will set you aside from your peers and make you write better music.

CH


----------



## danielb (Nov 25, 2016)

Hehe and is there any way of changing the SSS for SCS in the symphony collection ??


----------



## kgdrum (Nov 25, 2016)

tack said:


> SCS wins for me. Especially if you already have the Albions, you can already do big.




Thanks for the input,Yeah SCS is what i'm leaning towards.......


----------



## danielb (Nov 25, 2016)

look here https://www.spitfireaudio.com/the-black-weekend/ 

it's From 10am GMT on Thursday 24 Nov to 11.59pm GMT on Tuesday 29 Nov.


----------



## tack (Nov 25, 2016)

Spitfire Team said:


> 'super sul tasto'


On the subject of super sul tasto, it's interesting to note the differences between Mural and Albion V here. Mural is a bit more ghost-like, while Albion V has a bit more grit and rawness to it. Each of them lovely in their own right.

Did you give the players the same instructions? Are the differences purely due to interpretation?


----------



## Spitfire Team (Nov 25, 2016)

hi there, same instruction, but with mural they were playing at a usual level, Albion V playing ultra quiet, so it has a rawness, grittiness to it...


----------



## Jetzer (Nov 26, 2016)

Spitfire Team said:


> SCS vs SSS = SCS for me, with composer hat on. It will set you aside from your peers and make you write better music.
> 
> CH



With all the wonderful recommendations I got yesterday when I said I was on the fence about buying SSS, I wonder if SCS might be a better option for me. 
I already have and use Hollywood Strings, which sounds and works great, but lacks in smallness. SCS might prove to be a better addition (considering what I have). 

Thoughts?


----------



## tokatila (Nov 26, 2016)

Aah managed to resist the intro pricing of Tundra, but couldn't anymore. I'm from Finland so the sound is right up to my alley. (Immediately thought about Sibelius's later symphonies when listening the walkthrough). 

By the way, Wouldn't "Air" be a nice name for a collection... (I'm missing the Hall bundle)


----------



## tav.one (Nov 26, 2016)

JH said:


> With all the wonderful recommendations I got yesterday when I said I was on the fence about buying SSS, I wonder if SCS might be a better option for me.
> I already have and use Hollywood Strings, which sounds and works great, but lacks in smallness. SCS might prove to be a better addition (considering what I have).
> 
> Thoughts?



SCS is very beautiful, my first "small" section string library and it's already my favorite (I've spent less than 3 hours with it)


----------



## Smikes77 (Nov 26, 2016)

I got the brass. Just dropping it into my template now and looking forward to using it on my next project.


----------



## Kaufmanmoon (Nov 26, 2016)

I did see a post somewhere where Christian said layering Sable was possible to get closer to the sound of SSS.
I do have the Albions I,II,III so was thinking maybe SCS rather than SSS so I get more versatility, 
SSS can't get smaller but SCS can get bigger.

Has anyone tried this with SCS. Decisions.......


Stanley at Spitfire did just link me this on the official Spitfire chat


----------



## Spitfire Team (Nov 26, 2016)

JH said:


> With all the wonderful recommendations I got yesterday when I said I was on the fence about buying SSS, I wonder if SCS might be a better option for me.
> I already have and use Hollywood Strings, which sounds and works great, but lacks in smallness. SCS might prove to be a better addition (considering what I have).
> 
> Thoughts?



Hey JH (same initials as my uncle, brother and son) SCS all the way, it can go epic in a way that is more human... epic emotion not just size.... but the detail, the fineness.... and the fact that IMHO it doesn't sound like anything out there is a must... A really small band in a really big room sounds great, just like a really big band, in a really big room playing super quiet sounds good... This is the sample world abandoning noise to signal ratios and becoming more confident with the craft.... You'll write better music with it...

SSS is also awesome... but SCS is my fave.

CH


----------



## Karma (Nov 26, 2016)

Kaufmanmoon said:


> I did see a post somewhere where Christian said layering Sable was possible to get closer to the sound of SSS.
> I do have the Albions I,II,III so was thinking maybe SCS rather than SSS so I get more versatility,
> SSS can't get smaller but SCS can get bigger.
> 
> ...



I've messed around with it. It's a lot more taxing on your CPU for sure, but it works and sounds great. I did hear someone mention that for them it changes & warps the 'air' in the samples... not that I've ever noticed.


----------



## jononotbono (Nov 26, 2016)

I can't stop using SCS. Its made every other string library I own pretty redundant at the minute. Going from Ensembles for quick writing and then going back with separate instruments and performance patches is mind blowing in terms of detail. Truly great library. Can't wait to buy SSS but man, SCS is just making me write better music. Now I just need a Doepfer LMK4+ and those perf patches will be even better as my current controller sucks.


----------



## JohnG (Nov 26, 2016)

danielb said:


> I wonder if the Symphonic Strings legato patches sound as good !



I am thrilled with the SSS legato, especially the V1. I prefer the vibrato throttled down a little. Haven't even played with the mic positions yet, just the straight-from-loaded version is wonderful.


----------



## JohnG (Nov 26, 2016)

And couldn't resist UIST any longer...


----------



## jononotbono (Nov 26, 2016)

JohnG said:


> And couldn't resist UIST any longer...


I've lost hours just listening to the mountain of audio in there. It's utter filth.


----------



## Hafer (Nov 26, 2016)

Reading this thread increasingly reminds me to be member of a self-regulating community at stage "how I lost control last BF" 
BTW, couldn't resist SSB


----------



## Jetzer (Nov 26, 2016)

Spitfire Team said:


> Hey JH (same initials as my uncle, brother and son) SCS all the way, it can go epic in a way that is more human... epic emotion not just size.... but the detail, the fineness.... and the fact that IMHO it doesn't sound like anything out there is a must... A really small band in a really big room sounds great, just like a really big band, in a really big room playing super quiet sounds good... This is the sample world abandoning noise to signal ratios and becoming more confident with the craft.... You'll write better music with it...
> 
> SSS is also awesome... but SCS is my fave.
> 
> CH



And....bought it! 

Thanks Christian and others,
Jesse


----------



## alexmshore (Nov 26, 2016)

Just picked up the SCS Expansion pack along with a few other things. All the next symphonic range has been great so far, very appreciative of it all. The fact that everything (including the different mic mixes) is all accessible from the library pane is fantastic.


----------



## soundshigh (Nov 26, 2016)

Hey everyone,

I will be getting my first Spitfire libraries this weekend, apart from maybe 10 of the Labs, which I have to say have proved mighty useful. I am mainly looking at the EVOs for now, also the Albion Tundra. So if anyone here would chime in and share which EVOs have been most useful for their workflow, that would be of great help!

Cheers, K.


----------



## CuriousDan (Nov 26, 2016)

soundshigh said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> I will be getting my first Spitfire libraries this weekend, apart from maybe 10 of the Labs, which I have to say have proved mighty useful. I am mainly looking at the EVOs for now, also the Albion Tundra. So if anyone here would chime in and share which EVOs have been most useful for their workflow, that would be of great help!
> 
> Cheers, K.



Bought Olafur Arnalds Evo (and Chrysalis) for an ambient project, and I'm really impressed. Considering to buy PP020 Evo Grid 2, but they are all beautiful. My first Spitfire purchase.


----------



## RCsound (Nov 26, 2016)

I missed the promo for SSB but could not resist, the incredible sound of SSS and SCS and now SSB also in my template, wow¡, now waiting for the winds¡.


----------



## playz123 (Nov 26, 2016)

Kaufmanmoon said:


> I did see a post somewhere where Christian said layering Sable was possible to get closer to the sound of SSS.
> I do have the Albions I,II,III so was thinking maybe SCS rather than SSS so I get more versatility,
> SSS can't get smaller but SCS can get bigger.
> 
> ...



I bookmarked this ages ago...it proved to be really useful with Sable, and since your link is embedded, here it is for others who may want to bookmark it as well. Linkhttps://http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F6vglSQm08Y (www.youtube.com/watch?v=F6vglSQm08Y)


----------



## ClefferNotes (Nov 26, 2016)

Spitfire Team said:


> Favourite artic?
> 
> For me its a toss between 'super sul tasto' and 'divisi normale CS?'


Ooh now that's a tough question, the CS shorts sound stunning! But if I was to pick an overall favourite, it has to be the flautando and super sul tasto!


----------



## Smikes77 (Nov 26, 2016)

Admittedly I've only just organised the SF brass into my template, but even just with a bit of a play it sounds absolutely incredible. 

I'm looking forward to using it very soon.


----------



## dhlkid (Nov 27, 2016)

Any of you guys bought the extra mic for SCS?

Will the extra mic make big difference?


----------



## benmrx (Nov 27, 2016)

Well.... after much hemming and hawing I went ahead and purchased both SCS and SSB. I already have the Percussion Redux library, and I also have Loegria. I feel like this gives me the most flexible option for my budget. Loegria can help to add weight to SCS as well as using the ol' transpose trick with SCS to get a more symphonic sound. I must say..., I'm freakin' STOKED!

Gotta say..., and I almost feel a bit guilty, but in addition to the BF discount... I've been sitting on the 25% voucher from my Percussion Redux purchase. I think it's been around 2 years now. FWIW, I was only able to apply my voucher on single instruments and not on any 'collections'. I also wasn't able to use it on SSS as that is a 'promo' price, and not a 'sale'. So, BIG thank you to Spitfire for allowing me to use this ancient voucher on top of your already discounted prices. When I got that voucher they said it had no expiration date..., and they meant it. 

Never thought I would be 'this' close to a full Spitfire template. Just need those winds....., and eventually SSS of course.


----------



## markleake (Nov 27, 2016)

benmrx said:


> Never thought I would be 'this' close to a full Spitfire template. Just need those winds....., and eventually SSS of course.


We'll me neither, but I'm slightly ahead of you with my Spitfire libraries, and am really looking forward to learning/using them all. Never thought I'd be so Spitfired up!


----------



## james7275 (Nov 27, 2016)

benmrx said:


> Well.... after much hemming and hawing I went ahead and purchased both SCS and SSB. I already have the Percussion Redux library, and I also have Loegria. I feel like this gives me the most flexible option for my budget. Loegria can help to add weight to SCS as well as using the ol' transpose trick with SCS to get a more symphonic sound. I must say..., I'm freakin' STOKED!
> 
> Gotta say..., and I almost feel a bit guilty, but in addition to the BF discount... I've been sitting on the 25% voucher from my Percussion Redux purchase. I think it's been around 2 years now. FWIW, I was only able to apply my voucher on single instruments and not on any 'collections'. I also wasn't able to use it on SSS as that is a 'promo' price, and not a 'sale'. So, BIG thank you to Spitfire for allowing me to use this ancient voucher on top of your already discounted prices. When I got that voucher they said it had no expiration date..., and they meant it.
> 
> Never thought I would be 'this' close to a full Spitfire template. Just need those winds....., and eventually SSS of course.



I'm still sitting on my 25% discount voucher from preordering the original Albion 1 . I didn't think discounts could be added to sales? Now I need to find where that code is and head over to their website and see if there is a single instrument that gets my attention.


----------



## benmrx (Nov 27, 2016)

james7275 said:


> I'm still sitting on my 25% discount voucher from preordering the original Albion 1 . I didn't think discounts could be added to sales? Now I need to find where that code is and head over to their website and see if there is a single instrument that gets my attention.


Yep. It should still work. At least mine did. Just won't work on 'collections' or anything on 'promo' like SSS. I almost used it alongside the Mural fire-sale. Glad I held on to it though.

I remember using my Albion II voucher towards purchasing Redux, which then gave the voucher I held onto for today. Sometimes it pays off to be a hoarder... lol.


----------



## khollister (Nov 27, 2016)

Damn! - I went searching back through my emails and found a 15% coupon code from buying Albion Iceni several years ago. Just used it on the Olafur Arnalds toolkit. Thanks for reminding me !


----------



## benmrx (Nov 27, 2016)

khollister said:


> Damn! - I went searching back through my emails and found a 15% coupon code from buying Albion Iceni several years ago. Just used it on the Olafur Arnalds toolkit. Thanks for reminding me !


Nice! I almost got that as well. Love the sound of that piano.


----------



## Spitfire Team (Nov 28, 2016)

Gentle reminder...

​​


----------



## ClefferNotes (Nov 28, 2016)

Wish i had the funds, there are so many other gems I am desperate to get!!


----------



## Hafer (Nov 28, 2016)

To buy or not to buy. Why we overshop and how to stop


----------



## Øyvind Moe (Nov 28, 2016)

I fell on my credit card, and ended up buying Spitfire Percussion and Skaila Kanga Harp as well. Oops.


----------



## ClefferNotes (Nov 28, 2016)

They say marriage is the cure for preventing sample library purchases... though it has now become ineffective as there is now such thing as "Divorceware"


----------



## blougui (Nov 28, 2016)

If i get my math right, 11:59PM GMT means in Paris, France : tuesday the 29th, one minute before midnite ?


----------



## galactic orange (Nov 28, 2016)

Well, I caved and picked up SCS. I've officially opened the wormhole into the Spitfire universe! I could only afford one of the larger libraries this time so that's the one I went with. But to the Spitfire Percussion owners, what are the standout features of that library? There is an vast empty expanse where orchestral percussion belongs in my template.


----------



## ClefferNotes (Nov 28, 2016)

galactic orange said:


> Well, I caved and picked up SCS. I've officially opened the wormhole into the Spitfire universe! I could only afford one of the larger libraries this time so that's the one I went with. But to the Spitfire Percussion owners, what are the standout features of that library? There is an vast empty expanse where orchestral percussion belongs in my template.


Oh yes! superb choice, congrats!! SCS is my favourite and most beloved library for sure! As for the Spitfire Perc (again another lib that I love to death) the big advantage is with the Kickstart engine and being able to map the samples to your taste, not to mention it looks gorgeous. The timpani's and the marimba are a big reason the entry price of the library is more than worth it. Something about the marimba in a huge acoustic sounds magnificent. The library is expertly produced imo, a really nice clean sound that just sounds fantastic in any situation


----------



## Quasar (Nov 28, 2016)

blougui said:


> If i get my math right, 11:59PM GMT means in Paris, France : tuesday the 29th, one minute before midnite ?



I'm on the other side of the pond, but I think if you're in Paris, you only have until 10:59 local time.

Can anyone tell me if either Albion ONE for legacy owners, or the whole bundle will get much more expensive afterward? ONE in my cart now = $209.60, Collection (because I only need ONE and Uist) = $540. I wonder what this moves to after the sale?


----------



## galactic orange (Nov 28, 2016)

ClefferNotes said:


> Oh yes! superb choice, congrats!! SCS is my favourite and most beloved library for sure! As for the Spitfire Perc (again another lib that I love to death) the big advantage is with the Kickstart engine and being able to map the samples to your taste, not to mention it looks gorgeous. The timpani's and the marimba are a big reason the entry price of the library is more than worth it. Something about the marimba in a huge acoustic sounds magnificent. The library is expertly produced imo, a really nice clean sound that just sounds fantastic in any situation


Thanks a ton! I'll listen to the demos again and mull it over some more...ugh. It's either the percussion or Tundra, but I'm more in need of percussion.


----------



## benmrx (Nov 28, 2016)

galactic orange said:


> Thanks a ton! I'll listen to the demos again and mull it over some more...ugh. It's either the percussion or Tundra, but I'm more in need of percussion.


Don't have Albion V (yet), but IMO the Spitfire Percussion library is simply amazing. I do everything from traditional, orchestral composing to hybrid scores, commercial adverts, sound design, etc. and that library ends up in everything I do. The cymbals and mallets alone are worth the price of admission. The Celeste in particular is stunnning.


----------



## ClefferNotes (Nov 28, 2016)

galactic orange said:


> Thanks a ton! I'll listen to the demos again and mull it over some more...ugh. It's either the percussion or Tundra, but I'm more in need of percussion.


No problem!  Personally I would without a doubt recommend Spitfire Percussion, if you are in need of traditional orchestral percussion then you are really going to need (and want) it. It is a beautiful sounding library and will accompany your new SCS library quite nicely!


----------



## alexmshore (Nov 28, 2016)

Tugboat said:


> I'm on the other side of the pond, but I think if you're in Paris, you only have until 10:59 local time.
> 
> Can anyone tell me if either Albion ONE for legacy owners, or the whole bundle will get much more expensive afterward? ONE in my cart now = $209.60, Collection (because I only need ONE and Uist) = $540. I wonder what this moves to after the sale?



Yes they will. I upgraded from legacy as it was cheaper, I can't remember how much exactly but I think it was around a £40 saving.


----------



## Hafer (Nov 29, 2016)

Speaking of vast emptiness in templates, there's such a thing regarding Solo Strings. I wonder why SSB and WW do have solo instruments, but SSS and SCS don't. 
And here I am brooding over the question whether Sacconi Quartett blends into the realm of SSS/SCS because they're recorded elsewhere. Any insights, anyone?


----------



## Karma (Nov 29, 2016)

Hafer said:


> Speaking of vast emptiness in templates, there's such a thing regarding Solo Strings. I wonder why SSB and WW do have solo instruments, but SSS and SCS don't.
> And here I am brooding over the question whether Sacconi Quartett blends into the realm of SSS/SCS because they're recorded elsewhere. Any insights, anyone?


Solo Strings are real good for blending. 
https://www.spitfireaudio.com/shop/a-z/spitfire-solo-strings/


----------



## soundshigh (Nov 29, 2016)

Karmarghh said:


> Solo Strings are real good for blending.
> https://www.spitfireaudio.com/shop/a-z/spitfire-solo-strings/




I am quite new to the Spitfire catalog. And wow - the cello demos sound beautiful! How are the close mics on this? Could one extract a drier sound from instruments?


----------



## Hafer (Nov 29, 2016)

Unsure, why Sacconi Quartett is member of the "most popular entry point" (aka Starter Collection) neverthess the community is quite quiet regarding this product.


----------



## AlexandraMusic (Nov 29, 2016)

I've been pining a bit for the mandolin swarm but I must resist..


----------



## Spitfire Team (Nov 29, 2016)

Just a polite reminder folks:

​​


----------



## Hafer (Nov 29, 2016)

Finally bought Sacconi Quartett and Olafur Arnald Piano after already buying several libs from SA during BF - feels a bit like casting pearls before ...
But hey, as long as there are pearls, why not


----------



## Lode_Runner (Nov 29, 2016)

Is it still possible to get the Sacconi quartet for less if you already own the violin or cello?

Edit, never mind - I just added it to the cart and there was the additional discount


----------



## khollister (Nov 29, 2016)

I was a very bad boy as well this year - spent way too much money on Spitfire stuff. In hindsight this would have been a lot cheaper if I hadn't made detours through EW, Cinesamples and OT along the way.


----------



## Hafer (Nov 29, 2016)

Let's move along - when's SWW out?


----------



## Spitfire Team (Nov 29, 2016)

Just a polite notice this is all being switched off very soon...


----------



## dhlkid (Nov 29, 2016)

Hafer said:


> Let's move along - when's SWW out?


Yes, Symphonic Woodwind.....I am waiting for it too......


----------



## Penthagram (Nov 29, 2016)

Bought in the last minute Sacconi and third string EVO, earlier today Albion One...so my black friday was devoted to spitfire. Thank you for such fantastic libraries!


----------



## lp59burst (Nov 29, 2016)

I dove (dived???) in with both feet. I picked up:

SCS
SCS Additional Mics & Mixes
SSS
BML Mural Ensembles
BML Mural Evolutions
PP017 Evo Grid 1
PP020 Evo Grid 2
PP021 Evo Grid 3
Albion 2 - 4 (_already had Albion One_)


----------



## holywilly (Nov 29, 2016)

finally picked up SSS on the last day of the promotion, it will be a great companion with the Chamber Strings!


----------



## danielb (Nov 29, 2016)

I've been spitfire-ized !! 3days & still downloading..


----------



## Karma (Nov 30, 2016)

I'm still saving my money for the Woodwinds... it seems to me that they are the libraries needing the most work. It'll be interesting to see when/if they announce it


----------



## Vik (Nov 30, 2016)

For those who aren't on SF's mailing list: there's a new YT-clip out now, showing more details about the Performance Legato:


----------



## khollister (Nov 30, 2016)

Cool - although I am on the mailing list and I haven't received anything about this yet.

BTW, the video stops abruptly just as Oliver is talking about vibrato - not sure if there is supposed to be something else.


----------



## khollister (Nov 30, 2016)

Karmarghh said:


> I'm still saving my money for the Woodwinds... it seems to me that they are the libraries needing the most work. It'll be interesting to see when/if they announce it



A little bird told me that they are working on this as we speak, so I would expect to hear something relatively near term (maybe early next year?). I went ahead and got the BML woodwinds on the sale via the Symphony collection (since I like the alternate mics anyway, particularly the outriggers and close ribbons) and must say that they sound wonderful, and the lack of anything but the most basic articulations on the reeds and low reeds (clar, oboe, eng horn & bassoon) is not as limiting as I thought it might be.


----------



## danielb (Nov 30, 2016)

khollister said:


> A little bird told me that they are working on this as we speak, so I would expect to hear something relatively near term (maybe early next year?). I went ahead and got the BML woodwinds on the sale via the Symphony collection (since I like the alternate mics anyway, particularly the outriggers and close ribbons) and must say that they sound wonderful, and the lack of anything but the most basic articulations on the reeds and low reeds (clar, oboe, eng horn & bassoon) is not as limiting as I thought it might be.


Yes Symphonic Woodwinds seems logical & for soon


----------



## micrologus (Nov 30, 2016)

khollister said:


> Cool - although I am on the mailing list and I haven't received anything about this yet.
> 
> BTW, the video stops abruptly just as Oliver is talking about vibrato - not sure if there is supposed to be something else.



Complete video:


----------



## Karma (Nov 30, 2016)

khollister said:


> A little bird told me that they are working on this as we speak, so I would expect to hear something relatively near term (maybe early next year?). I went ahead and got the BML woodwinds on the sale via the Symphony collection (since I like the alternate mics anyway, particularly the outriggers and close ribbons) and must say that they sound wonderful, and the lack of anything but the most basic articulations on the reeds and low reeds (clar, oboe, eng horn & bassoon) is not as limiting as I thought it might be.


Ooooh... exciting times. It would have to be quite something for me to drop Berlin Woodwinds, but I think Spitfire are up to the task


----------



## tack (Nov 30, 2016)

Here are some notes I took from Oliver's video about the new performance legato patches:

Each patch has 5 legato transitions that are triggered by either velocity or speed depending on the transition type:
Portamento triggered by velocity 1-19

Fingered legato triggered by velocity 20-84
Bow change triggered by velocity 85-127
Fast legato is triggered based on note transition speed but Oliver didn't mention which
Runs are triggered by a faster note transition, but again the specific speeds weren't mentioned.
Keep velocity below 85 here in order to not trigger bowed legato


CC1 controls dynamics as usual
There are 4-5 velocity-based attacks for non-connected notes
Below 10 is the natural attack of the long
Above 10 there are 3-4 spiccato attacks of increasing dynamics with 6 round robins

Notes need to overlap in order to trigger the transitions, of course.
You can transform the velocities above by using Kontakt's factory Change Velocity multiscript.
No real surprises there for me, from just playing around with the patches.


----------



## jamwerks (Nov 30, 2016)

I take it that the attack on the 1st note of a legato figure is also controlled as said above like the non-connected notes.


----------



## khollister (Nov 30, 2016)

Karmarghh said:


> Ooooh... exciting times. It would have to be quite something for me to drop Berlin Woodwinds, but I think Spitfire are up to the task



I also have BWW, but have not been 100% comfortable with it, especially after the CAPSULE update. While the functionality is great, the UI took a step or two back IMHO. Things are much harder to read and the I'm now dealing with EW HW-like cryptic articulation names that the manual doesn't explain. I also don't feel like the "phasey-ness" while crossfading in via layers was totally fixed. While BWW should be a lot better on paper (and in fact probably is for many), I'm happy with the BML woodwinds in spite of the stripped down articulations for the reeds. Plus it is really nice not having to screw around blending stuff from a different acoustic space. If I'm going to bother with that I might as well use the VSL woodwinds, which I still feel are excellent and hold up the best to recent libraries of anything they have done.


----------



## tack (Nov 30, 2016)

jamwerks said:


> I take it that the attack on the 1st note of a legato figure is also controlled as said above like the non-connected notes.


Yep.


----------



## khollister (Nov 30, 2016)

What happened to the chat function on the Spitfire website? Was that only a Black Friday thing?


----------



## Patrick (Nov 30, 2016)

Thank you tack for sharing your notes from the video, they are very helpful.

I would still love to have a proper manual. I was searching the site again for a manual for SSS and found nothing except this page: http://www.spitfireaudio.com/info/where-is-my-user-manual/
The pop-up menu inside Kontakt just does not cut it for me. It is very cumbersome and gets in the way when it just appears every time I want to fiddle with the instrument but then I hesitate to turn it off completely etc. etc.

I would much prefer the good ol' pdf where I can search for a topic when I am having an issue with the library. Spitfire's online forum-like format was ok, too. But a proper offline manual that is updated when the products are updated is the most user-friendly I can think of.


----------



## tack (Nov 30, 2016)

khollister said:


> What happened to the chat function on the Spitfire website? Was that only a Black Friday thing?


I suspect it only shows up when someone is available to actually chat with.


----------



## Spitfire Team (Nov 30, 2016)

hi guys live chat was a beta test that we did for BF... however I think we're going to continue to test it next week during UK office hours... we loved talking to everyone.

Thanks for your support on a wonderful seasonal sale!

CH


----------



## SimonCharlesHanna (Dec 1, 2016)

The chat was very helpful. great customer service.


----------



## synthpunk (Dec 1, 2016)

Yep Harnek is the man!


----------



## spektralisk (Dec 1, 2016)

Thanks Spitfire guys for the sale - I got my first orchestral lib - Albion One! Cheers!


----------



## ClefferNotes (Dec 1, 2016)

spektralisk said:


> Thanks Spitfire guys for the sale - I got my first orchestral lib - Albion One! Cheers!


Enjoy! Definitely worth checking out the Albion Legacy woodwind short patches!


----------



## dhlkid (Dec 1, 2016)

Dear Spitfire

Please release more orchestral related libraries in 2017


----------



## tack (Dec 1, 2016)

Here's hoping 2017 is the year of what previously would have been BML vol 2 for woodwinds and brass.


----------



## Vovique (Dec 2, 2016)

Dear Spitfire! Please make this Christmas come full of surprises).


----------



## dhlkid (Dec 2, 2016)

Maybe Wish List event again...


----------



## khollister (Dec 2, 2016)

Expansions for SSB and SSS with extra mics
Flugelhorn, euphonium, cornet, descant horn & piccolo trumpet expansion for SSB
Choir (in the works obviously)
SSW (I believe to be in the works) with missing articulations for reeds (flutes are in much better shape)
Fix bugs and bring all the symphonic libs onto the same baseline as far as legatos and patch contents
Solo strings 2.0 (e.g. controllable vibrato and recorded in AIR)
More tutorials/documentation on how to best use the libraries (e.g. articulation switching, template building, articulation specifics and tips)
Index the tutorial videos from the support website instead of having to search on YT for some of the older stuff
More Evo's recorded in AIR (e.g. winds to go with Mural Evo)
Larger selection of gongs, cymbals and _big_ bass drums for Percussion Redux
More alternative performance libraries for winds (talking individual sections/players, not Albion ensemble stuff). I'm thinking along the lines of what I saw Hans doing with woodwinds in the Interstellar soundtrack video


----------



## stixman (Dec 2, 2016)

I wouldn't mind if SF took a year out so my finances could recover


----------



## prodigalson (Dec 2, 2016)

Just release the Bernard Herrmann library already!! they announced it for 2016 back in January and I've been looking forward to it since then


----------



## kurtvanzo (Dec 2, 2016)

prodigalson said:


> Just release the Bernard Herrmann library already!! they announced it for 2016 back in January and I've been looking forward to it since then



Where? Link?


----------



## prodigalson (Dec 2, 2016)

kurtvanzo said:


> Where? Link?



http://www.spitfireaudio.com/shop/a-z/bernard-herrmann/


----------



## lp59burst (Dec 3, 2016)

prodigalson said:


> Just release the Bernard Herrmann library already!! they announced it for 2016 back in January and I've been looking forward to it since then


Released??? Looks more like "Announced" to me... you can't buy it yet and there are no demos I could find of SF's page either... 

Looks like _stixman's_ wallet will have some more time to recover...


----------



## kurtvanzo (Dec 3, 2016)

prodigalson said:


> http://www.spitfireaudio.com/shop/a-z/bernard-herrmann/



Thanks! Went through the website first but could not find it. I guess they are keeping it low key until they decide on a price. Although the ensemble is smaller, it's done in Albion style, which may be very useful if it can cover the full dynamics of what BH use to do. Really soft to screeching loud. Would be great to have one library that could cover extremes and sound like BH. Though it's in Air they say it's relatively dry too, we'll see. Can't wait for the walkthrough.


----------



## james7275 (Dec 3, 2016)

Still waiting to receive download links for my chamber strings purchase on Tuesday. Credit card was processed on Thursday and I emailed spitfire support that morning telling them that my payment had gone through. Support emailed back within a few hours asking which method of payment I've used, and I answered back saying I used my mastercard. I've not heard back from them and I've sent a few follow up emails asking if they've gotten my message.
Hopefully someone from spitfire will see this message and respond


----------



## tav.one (Dec 3, 2016)

james7275 said:


> Still waiting to receive download links for my chamber strings purchase on Tuesday. Credit card was processed on Thursday and I emailed spitfire support that morning telling them that my payment had gone through. Support emailed back within a few hours asking which method of payment I've used, and I answered back saying I used my mastercard. I've not heard back from them and I've sent a few follow up emails asking if they've gotten my message.
> Hopefully someone from spitfire will see this message and respond



Thats not normal, I got it in less than 10 minutes & I bought from 3rd party.


----------



## prodigalson (Dec 3, 2016)

lp59burst said:


> Released??? Looks more like "Announced" to me... you can't buy it yet and there are no demos I could find of SF's page either...
> 
> Looks like _stixman's_ wallet will have some more time to recover...



"Just release the Bernard Herrmann library already!! they *announced* it for 2016 back in January and I've been looking forward to it since then."

who said it was released?


----------



## prodigalson (Dec 3, 2016)

kurtvanzo said:


> Though it's in Air they say it's relatively dry too, we'll see. Can't wait for the walkthrough.



They recorded at AIR Studio 1, not AIR Lyndhurst. http://www.airstudios.com/the-studios/studio-1/


----------



## lp59burst (Dec 3, 2016)

prodigalson said:


> "Just release the Bernard Herrmann library already!! they *announced* it for 2016 back in January and I've been looking forward to it since then."
> 
> who said it was released?


Oh, I see... you expect me to read *and* comprehend _*before*_ I post... well, that's just too complicated...


----------



## prodigalson (Dec 3, 2016)

lp59burst said:


> Oh, I see you expect me to read *and* comprehend _*before*_ I post... well, that's just too complicated...


----------

